# Green Beans smoked?



## ltslewis (Sep 16, 2009)

Doing Steak and potatoes this weekend and for a veg I am doing my favorite green beans. Was wondering if anyone has tried to heat these in the smoker and if you have any recipes? 

Was thinking of going with onions and bacon mixed in with them with salt, pepper, and garlic. But am not sure if done in the smoker where I would start and/or how I would do it. So any ideas are welcome.

Last thing I would have to ask is do you think it would take on the smoky flavor?


----------



## ronp (Sep 16, 2009)

Put them in a pan and smoke them for an hour or so and go from there. 

I would think they would work I would add some butter or spread to the mix. Otherwise it sounds good. Let us know how they came out.


----------



## alx (Sep 16, 2009)

Fresher the better.Smpopke on.........


----------



## mcp9 (Sep 16, 2009)

been looking for a good green bean recipe.  care to share?


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2009)

I cann't see anything wrong with smoking green beans in fact i think that they would be great. I have tried smoking alot of vegis but so far not green beans. I would like Ron said throw in some peril onions some butter, mushrooms, and some salt and pepper. Then smoke them for maybe a hour and it should be heaven.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 16, 2009)

I would brown the bacon first so it doesn't get rubbery in the smoker, but other than that sounds yummy!


----------



## ltslewis (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron mentioned putting in a pan but do you think a smaller pan and stiring occasionally would be better or a flat pan with them all spread out? My worry with them spread out they would end up dry.

I do nothing fancy for my green beans. 
slice up some bacon (We use turkey bacon cause of trying to live more healthy)

Minced Garlic - This depends on you really i use alot of garlic myself but i would say around 3-4 cloves per half pound of beans. I use 5-6.

Chop up some yellow onion (that pearl onions is something i never thought of and will have to try it) 

Put all of this with a little olive oil and saute tell cooked. With pork bacon you might not need the olive oil with the xtra fat. Get the freshest green beans you can get and steam them. Now just mix it all together with a little olive oil or butter. Salt and pepper to taste. Nothing fancy or unique about them really just how i like to eat them.  

I have seen alot of people in the past put ginger in them and on one occasion chile powder. I personally do not care for this but just some more ideas for you to try.


----------



## ltslewis (Sep 16, 2009)

Ya I think I  am gonna cook it pretty normal and instead of steaming the beans just mix it all then put it in the smoker to see how well they take on the smoky flavor.

Will let you all know how they turned out.


----------



## baz518 (Sep 21, 2009)

I grill green beans all the time (assuming you're using whole fresh beans).  Par boil them for just a couple minutes... then oil up with EVOO and toss on the grill to char a little.  Sprinkle with salt, cracked pepper, and minced garlic while they're still hot.  Perfect and easy!


----------

